# Great reading on altered states of consciousness...



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The second issue of *Scientific American Mind* is out and has some fascinating stuff on a number of topics:

1. "Deja Vu explained"
2. "Does Brain Equal Mind?"
3. "Creativity"

This special version of sciam comes out quarterly. It is dedicated completely to "Thought, Ideas, Brain Science". I believe you can have something of a look-see at http://www.sciam.com

Also, I finally got around to *A Brief Tour of Human Consciousness* by V.S. Ramachandran, Ph.D.

There is actually mention of depersonalization. There is a great bibliography at the end as well as an excellent mini-reference to various neuroscience terms from "neurotransmitter" to "phosphylation" (I already forgot what that means, LOL), to "hormones" to Capgras syndrome (which we've discussed here).

The book also discusses where art/creativity may stem from. But it is a good foundation for understanding varieties of perceptual and cognitive experiences, normal and pathological.

It's really fascinating and very readable. Some of this book is a translation of his BBC Reich Lectures into book form.

Publisher: Pearson Education, 2004
Vilayanur S. Ramachandram, Ph.D.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

I know! I know! (said the obnoxious girl in the front of the class, lol)

phosphorlation is well...phosphorus attaching to a protein and it works in ways that triggers the gene off or on...it can kill off damaged cells, stopping them from distorting other processes. I THINK it also has something to do with enzymes and hormonal secretions...it's an "on/off" toggle within the network of neurotransmitters.

(the power of a biology class, lol)

In all seriousness, I THINK the above is correct, but I am not a scientist and have very little confidence in my overall grasping of it (unlike my confidence in all things psychoanalytical)

Thanks for the great tip, Dreamer...I'll get that mag tomorrow.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

I want bump this back to the top.

This is a GREAT issue, guys. It's not TOO scientific (not like the intricate neurology papers or anything). All of you would love the material in this issue. Particularly good are the discussion on deja vu, altered states of self-hynotic experience.

BUY it. Very interesting stuff.

I am not getting a cut of the profits, lol

Janine


----------

